# Fuerte silbido tda1562q



## roccoss (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola a todos, el otro dia monte una etapa con dos canales con los TDA1562Q y lo conecte al coche, y si lo enciendo con el motor del coche parado suena bien, pero si arranco el coche y enciendo la etapa suena un silbido como si se acoplara el ruido del motor, y cuanto mas acelero mas fuerte es el silbido, porque hace este efecto y como lo soluciono?

Muchas gracias...

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

varias cosas a saber:

1) toma la corriente directo de la bateria usando cables envainados gruesos tipo los de 220v.
2) utiliza un chasis de metal para meter los amplificadorf, y descarga el chasis a masa.
3) utiliza todos los cables que puedas Blindados! ! !, Mallados! ! !.
4) revisa bobinas y capacitores del auto.

si el silbido continúa ya no se que pueda ser.


----------



## roccoss (Jul 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias Dj Raco 

1)la corriente esta tomada directamente desde la bateria mediante un cable grueso de tension de 220v y la masa de un tornillo del maletero.
2)esta incorporado en un chasis de metal, que esta tocando a los disipadores de los tda 1562q, pero no lo tengo descargado a masa.
3)los cables de tension uso los normales de 220v y para la entrada y salida de los altavoces uso los cables normales que suelen ser de color rojo y negro, sin ningun tipo de malla ni aislante.
4)este problema me a pasado en dos coches distintos y con dos etapas diferentes

Que mas puedo mirar y te voy diciendo aver si me ayudas a solucionar este problema.


----------



## soerok (Jul 15, 2009)

Este silvido generalmente es causado por el alternador del auto, de ahi el aumento del silvido conforme la maquina se acelera, en algunos casos e visto que se soluciona colocando una inductancia en serie con la bateria del auto, Pero es solo mi opinion, saludos amigo


----------



## roccoss (Jul 15, 2009)

Y que puedo acer soerok, asi descarto posibilidades?
De que inductancia estamos hablando?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## soerok (Jul 15, 2009)

O pude solucionarse cambiando cables de bujias etc..

Mejor date una leida a esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/eliminar-ruido-alternador-amplificador-3693/


----------



## roccoss (Jul 16, 2009)

Me habian comentado colocar un condensador de 1mf en paralelo con el alternador, entonces como lo tendria que conectar en paralelo con el alternador o conectado al negativo del alternador y a masa?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 17, 2009)

sip, puede ser eso, o bien puede ser que el tda1562q tenga algun contacto (que no sea masa) conectado a la aleta de sujeción del disipador.

en ese caso yo diria que midas o veas en el datasheet, cual patita es la que va al disipador. en una de esas hay un pequeño cortocircuito.

sino, cuando tomas la corriente de la bateria, justo antes del amplificador haces una pequeña plaquetita de filtrado, como dijo soerok con bobinas y capacitores, para filtrar la alimentación.

fijate que ese integrado consume sus 8A, por ende la bobina debe ser de alambre grueso (no menos de 1mm) y los capacitores de alta capacidad (4700, 6300, etc)

saludos.


----------



## roccoss (Jul 18, 2009)

Este problema me a pasado con una etapa que compre y con el amplificador del tda1562q montado por mi, y cada uno en coches distintos, e probado sacando masa de otro sitio, cambiando el cable de tension por otro mas grueso y fuera del coche, pero no ay manera de eliminar ese pitido.


----------



## roccoss (Jul 20, 2009)

He leido por el foro que ay unos filtros antiparasitarios, que constan de dos condensadores y una bobina, alguien me podria decir que condensadores y que bobina tendria que comprar, en algunos sitios dicen que los condensadores deberian de ser de almenos 2000microfaradios y en otros que deberian de ser de 2,2microfaradios y de la bobina nadie pone de cuantos hercios deberia de ser, si alguien puede decirme esactamente los condensadores y la bobina que tengo que montar.

Muchas gracias..


----------



## oswaldosolano (Sep 13, 2009)

si tus cables de la bujias son de los corrientes (comunes , Baratos) tendras este problema con cualquier amplificador,cuando los compres pedi al vendedor que te sujiera los mejores.


----------



## chaminsin (Sep 29, 2009)

yo alguna vez tuve el mismo problema y lo solucioné poniendo una bobina de choque en serie con la entrada de la alimentacion del amplificador, esta la consegui en una casa de electronica solo pedi una bobina para eliminar el ruido de el motor, y si no la puedes conseguir en la tienda seguro se la puedes quitar a algun auto estereo viejo, ya que todos la traen, tambien los amplificador y equalizadores la llevan


----------



## winter (Feb 12, 2010)

hola a todos!!!!, para sacar el ruido en el TDA1562Q conecten una bobina toroidal de 8,2 mH en serie con la alimentacion positiva 12v, la pueden hacer ustedes mismos con un nucleo toroidal de ferrita de unos 2 centimetros de diametro y alambre esmaltado para bobinas de 2.5 mm, con eso se soluciona el ruido, no olviden que las entradas de audio deben estar hechas con cables blindados!!!


----------



## juan_inf (Feb 14, 2010)

una consulta pava que seguramente me sacan la duda, para que sirve poner el masa al chasis ??


----------

